# Cell Phones



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I am currently using the 








This thing is great, I cant break it. Its been dropped into a lake and took me 15 min to find it, it still works 3 months later. I drop it out the truck door when I get out all the time. I take it into crawlspaces with me, sometimes I use the built in flashlight. This is the toughest phone to date IMO. Ive dropped pvc glue all over it, answered it, and got glue in my ear. Great Phone.








What kind of phone are you Real Working Plumbers using? I dont care what the pencil pushers are using just the guys in the field.:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The cheapest Nokia i can buy. My phone company uses a sim card.....Walamart use to sell the prepaid phones that I could put my service plan sim card into. I bought about 5 or 6 of them about 4 years ago and I'm down to my last phone. They cost about 24.00 each. Might check out the one your using since you like it so much.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am using one like yours, Green. It cost 400 bucks, but it is rugged. Worth it to me.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I am using one like yours, Green. It cost 400 bucks, but it is rugged. Worth it to me.


$400 bucks? mine was only 60 with a 2 year contract


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I use a Blackberry Bold with an Otterbox phone case. My 2nd Blackberry and 2nd Otterbox case. Love them alot. Took out my old phone from the Otterbox case and it was in NEW condition.

I wonder what people are thinking about the Motorola Tundra, I guess it is to be pretty tough like the one you got and the Rugby.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I have the same one as greenplumb. Casio G'zone Boulder. Waterproof, dustproof, shockproof (from small drops).


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I use a Blackberry Storm, I love it. I used to go with the heavy duty indestructible phones and break them in a year anyways.  So i figured since I use the equipment insurance on the rugged phones I may as well have one that helps me be more productive.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I use the Strom as well.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> I use the Strom as well.
> 
> Mark


If I ever meet that guy that says "Can you hear me now?" I am going to kick him in the nuts. Verizon service is not as good as they brag. I love my storm and the apps I use with it. Its just the Verizon cell service even before I got my storm and was using a normal cell by them I had lots of dropped calls.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

nextel i710 with hevy duty case i first bought these phones in 05 for the direct conect feature which is great i have gone threw 2 of them in almost 5 years,they can take abuse i have had them in dirty tough spots i have eqpt. and repair on them for like 4.00 a month i have used it a couple times it does not have all the bells and whistles like a cam.
or flashlight but i carry those seperatley.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

only a couple more months left on the contract and I'm gonna tell Sprint/Nextel to go pound sand. I think I will go for one of those Blackberry type phones with whoever I decide to switch to.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> only a couple more months left on the contract and I'm gonna tell Sprint/Nextel to go pound sand. I think I will go for one of those Blackberry type phones with whoever I decide to switch to.


What have they done to piss you off?

We had a lady call us from Sprint?Nextel telling us she is our account manager, if we need anything just call her and she will get it done. So far we had more headaches dealing with her instead of us doing things ourselves. Thing is we have 13 phones with them and half of them are in a area where Nextel works in the whole city. Before Nextel came along the plumber that worked that area used to have 3 different cell phones, and he have to switch as he went to different parts of the city. Nextel flooded that area with towers and we never had issues there.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> What have they done to piss you off?


 
Well for starters.......



SewerRatz said:


> We had a lady call us from Sprint?Nextel telling us she is our account manager, if we need anything just call her and she will get it done. So far we had more headaches dealing with her instead of us doing things ourselves...........


:yes:



I have the same problem. Mostly it is a culmination of things. I'm not really expecting better service or attitude from other providers. Isn't that a sad state of affairs? I just can't remain with them the way they treat long standing clients. I really could write a novel on my disapointments with them but it probably wouldn't be news to anyone.

I know a tin knocker with a two man shop who dumped his provider and is with some company where he isn't under a multi year contract. He pays something like $39 a month (per phone) with unlimited long distance, free nights and weekends, and free direct connect. He is still using his Nextel Motorola phones. I could get more info for anyone who is interested. I will look in to it further myself when the time comes.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I just got the blackberry tour, it is at least a phone that my fat fingers can push the right keys...


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> only a couple more months left on the contract and I'm gonna tell Sprint/Nextel to go pound sand. I think I will go for one of those Blackberry type phones with whoever I decide to switch to.


 
I couldn't wait.

I won't go into it, but I was pissed off enough to pay the money to get out of their contract.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Nokia 5800 express music.


----------



## cajun plumber (Dec 16, 2008)

Samsung Rugby


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got this one a few weeks ago when they finally realeased it. It is a way better phone then my old curve. You guys will never know what your missing till you try one. One of the most efficent and important tool that I carry.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My Storm has lots of the same fetures. I agree a blackberry phone is one of the most efficent tools I carry.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I just got this one a few weeks ago when they finally realeased it. It is a way better phone then my old curve. You guys will never know what your missing till you try one. One of the most efficent and important tool that I carry.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> I am currently using the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same one in black :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

so far we got 

-4 users of the G'zOne Boulder

-4 different Blackberrys (storm, tour, bold)

-1 Nextel i7110

-1 cheap Nokia from wal-mart

-1 Nokia 5800 music phone

-1 Samsung Rugby


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

RSP, Who is your carrier? My Bold does not hae the 3.2 mp camera. But yours look exactly like my Bold. After having my Blackberries, doubt I will get something else.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I use the cheap Tracfone. Fifteen bucks. I don't use the phone very often and don't give out the number. That's a habit from the day when I was T&M. Who wouldn't get angry at someone charging by the hour and spending it on the phone?

If someone needs to get a message to me, no problem. But if I give out the cell, I'll never get any work done.

If I get lost, I can call the customer to give me better directions.

I get a $20 calling card, and it lasts me about two months or more. That's 'way less than I paid for my last "real" cellphone. And I'm not getting brain cancer from the occasional usage, either.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Droid Razr










wow, id never go back to the phone in the first post ,,lol


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> so far we got
> 
> -4 users of the G'zOne Boulder
> 
> ...


 
no Iphone ,,,,,, yet


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Just started using the BB 
Z10, before that HTC Hero.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

With an Otter box


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Droid razor maxx


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> Droid razor maxx


could you comment on the battery life, cause mine sux and i get to upgrade in may


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

Personal phone is a ATT IPhone 4s, work phone cheap verizon flip phone. I find I'm more productive with the IPhone. I foward my work no. to the Iphone but return work calls on my lousy flip phone. I recently saved a customer a pile of cash by finding a recall not advertised. Paid both parts and labor. Wouldn't have found out about it on flip phone.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I Phone 5 in a otterbox...went to it from droid..took some time to get use to but its the bomb!!! wouldnt use anything but a otterbox case also. If their new case had a belt clip i would upgrade to it. Its water proof, drop, dust proof.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> I am currently using the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it?


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a iPhone 4 and use a life proof case. It's water, mud, dust and drop proof

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

iPhone 4S with a life proof case. Completely water proof up to 3feet,snow,mud,glue,you can drop it, works great.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I use an iPhone 4s. Had several otterboxes but the kept tearing by pulling them in and out of my pocket.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> What is it?


One toughass work phone. Casio GzOne Boulder. I couldn't kill it.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I plan on hooking my all my office staff and all my field guys up with the iPhone and otter boxes... So I'll be getting two :whistling2:


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> I plan on hooking my all my office staff and all my field guys up with the iPhone and otter boxes... So I'll be getting two :whistling2:


You may consider getting LifeProof cases instead. They are water proof and just as tough if not tougher than otter box. Don't order from Amazon, they carry a lot of fake ones. I've let them know, but not sure what they are doing for quality control.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Definitely second the life proof, unless otter box finally released the armor series. The only thing that scratched the front plastic on the life proof I had on my 4 was the piece of sand paper I left in my pocket. 

I sometimes take my phone in the shower with me to wash the case off after a day under a house to get the sand and dope off of it.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

I phone 4s Love it endless help on job sites


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I love my I phone 5 with life proof case it is ultra tough water,up to 6' shock from dropping mud , dust ect


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Just remember with these life proof cases, if you drop it you need to water test it. They recommend water testing every now and then for like an hour. Hopefully you registered the case so the warranty is activated.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> could you comment on the battery life, cause mine sux and i get to upgrade in may


It isn't bad. I can still burn through it in a day if I'm in a place with no signal or I'm talking on the phone a lot.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I5, otter box


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Still rocking the Samsung Galxy S2 running 4.1.2

Samsung is slated to announce the S4 in March and I will be eligible for upgrade in June.

I'll be closely watching out for the Moto Xphone and I'm curious to see who will be granted rights to the next nexus device, but until Ubuntu is viable as a mobile OS, I can't see myself migrating away from Android in the near future.


----------



## Lion Plumbing (Mar 3, 2013)

Im using a dam Iphone and I hate it... lol!! I think I might get a nextel or something.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm using an I phone 5 with otter box and its great, it got wet yesterday (nasty water from a fouled water softener spilled out and into my pocket) and the phone still works fine, and its took a couple whacks up Agaisnt the truck tailgate and is still working just fine.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Now I'm using a Galaxy note 4 ,,,, 

6 years ago I didn't use a smartphone, now I can't live without it


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Same here. Gotta have one. So much can be done with one.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Same here using Samsung Galaxy 6. I would be lost without a smart phone.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

My celebrity used iPhone 4 died Thursday, 4 years to the day I got it. For some reason the screen cracked sitting in the cup holder of my truck. It was in a life proof case too. Oh well, they hooked me up with a iPhone 5s, or something like that. I see they have changed the design of the life proof.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Remember these?


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I remember those phones ^^^ and party lines.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Remember these?


What button is the Internet? We tease the one builders worker because he still uses a car phone.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a Samsung rugby which I hate and a Blackberry curve which I just can't seem to give up. My husband has a Sonim which looks a bit like a brick but is tough as a boot. Supposedly you can drive over it with a truck but the best feature is a working alone button for emergencies.


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I got a droid razr maxx with otter box case. The battery will last two days on a full charge. I use for parts research, the square app for credit cards, and a the what's up app our company communicates on. Also the usual texts and calls. Works great the cases break down every two years or so with big smartphones. That's my beef wish they could make more durable cases


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

gardenparty said:


> I have a Samsung rugby which I hate and a Blackberry curve which I just can't seem to give up. My husband has a Sonim which looks a bit like a brick but is tough as a boot. Supposedly you can drive over it with a truck but the best feature is a working alone button for emergencies.


We had those sonim phones. Did well in water not so good going down a well.


----------

